# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  عملاق مبادئ الطب الباطني Principles of Internal Medicine

## siiin

Harrisons Principles of Internal Medicine 18th Edition

Auteur : Dan Longo  Anthony Fauci  Dennis Kasper Stephen Hauser  J. Jameson  Joseph Loscalzo Edition : McGraw-Hill Pages: 4012  Format: pdf

الكثير عجز عن الحصول على هذه الطبعة لكبر حجمها 200mo معضم الروابط ميتة أو رابط وحيد على الشبكة شارك أصدقائك بهذه التحفة حتى تبقى روابطها جديدة ليستفيد الجميع الكتاب بجزئيه 1 و 2 على أربعة روابط كل رابط 50 mo 
مع هذه الطبعة 18، الافضل لحد الان عملاق  مبادئ الطب الباطني يحتفظ بمكانته كمرجع طبي نهائي ويبقى أساسا ممتازا لأي طبيب أو طبيب في التدريب. في نواح كثيرة، و كتاب هاريسون يبقى مرادفا ليس فقط مع الطب الداخلي ولكن مع الطب بشكل عام. محرري النسخة المخصصة لها 18 متوازن بمهارة مع الحاجة والعوز للابتكار. نتيجة هذا الكتاب الذي لا يزال عنصرا أساسيا لتقديم متابعة الطبية والطبعة الأولي كان في عام 1949. "
المنقحة على نطاق واسع من قبل الأطباء وتوسيع مبادئ الطب الباطني الرائدة في العالم، ومبادئ هاريسون للطب الباطني، كما يواصل وضع معايير والجزء العلوي من المعرفة الطبية الحالية ومراقبة، وتوفير تقييم نهائي لآليات المرض والإدارة.
تم تحديث جميع الفصول بالكامل لتعكس أحدث المعلومات والإثبات، وتمت إضافة فصول جديدة هامة، منها: "علم الأحياء في تقنيات الصحة والمرض"، و "Microbiome الإنسان، وعلم الأحياء للوصول إلى كبار السن، و" العصبية والنفسية في الحرب الامراض قدامى المحاربين ".

تحميل كتاب عملاق مبادئ الطب الباطني  Principles of Internal Medicine

----------


## siiin

الكتاب اكثر من قيم و لا رد

----------

